# Media Storage



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently grown out of my bookshelves to hold my movies and games. The problem is is the bookshelves I purchased for my Kia have been discontinued. They were the Billy bookcases that are 8 inches in depth , and about 24 inches wide, and around 78" tall.

And I kid is not carry a bookshelf that is shallow enough to hold games that I've mass of a lip on the shelf . Well they did but it was only like 6 inches wide so it would hold like a grand total of 64 movies Before filling up.

I was looking to have a shelf or attachment that has lighting for each shelf eventually anyways, any ideas on how to go about this for a reasonable price? before they discontinued them these were only like $79 each


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If you are handy, you could always DIY the bookshelf. Make it just the size you need! You could also go to any local cabinet shop & have one built for you. Shouldn't be any more expensive than that. Maybe even cheaper is he has some leftover/scrap lumber!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

When my cabinets filled up I transferred my older titles to these and stored the cases or disposed of them

https://www.amazon.com/Atlantic-850...d=1476370844&sr=8-16&keywords=dvd+holder&th=1

They fit nicely in my Ikea billy shelves


----------

